# Network Logos



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

My Tivo shows the NBC logo and the PBS logo (which display for those shows), but not ABC, or CBS, TBS, etc.
If the Tivo doesn't have them now, I'm guessing there's no way to add these myself, right?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Atomike said:


> My Tivo shows the NBC logo and the PBS logo (which display for those shows), but not ABC, or CBS, TBS, etc.
> If the Tivo doesn't have them now, I'm guessing there's no way to add these myself, right?


Nope. They don't seem to update the logos very often. They still have the TechTV logo for G4TV (which swallowed TechTV about a year ago).


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't know of any way to make the modification. Wonder if it's hackable? By the way, how do those logos get there - Do the networks pay to have them included? Like the OP said, they're not on every channel.

Slightly off-topic, I flipped my HD tuner from OTA to QAM and just about every channel has an ABC logo on it. I guess Comcast is sending the wrong information down the pipe.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I don't know of any way to make the modification. Wonder if it's hackable? By the way, how do those logos get there - Do the networks pay to have them included? Like the OP said, they're not on every channel.
> 
> Slightly off-topic, I flipped my HD tuner from OTA to QAM and just about every channel has an ABC logo on it. I guess Comcast is sending the wrong information down the pipe.


Logos are hackable.. but you need to be able to edit the headend (as delivered to your TIVO.. ) That pretty much means you have to be able to do ethernet captures on the traffic heading to your TIVO so you can capture the file etc.

Logos come to the TIVO in slices files and there are places to get logo slice files that are 'more complete' on the internet. (PM me for details)

Or.. if your TIVO is running TIVOWeb.. you can assign logos with the TIVOWeb software.

J


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

Atomike said:


> My Tivo shows the NBC logo and the PBS logo (which display for those shows), but not ABC, or CBS, TBS, etc.
> If the Tivo doesn't have them now, I'm guessing there's no way to add these myself, right?





morac said:


> They don't seem to update the logos very often. They still have the TechTV logo for G4TV (which swallowed TechTV about a year ago).


TTT... because it's been a while and still nothing has been done about this (that I know of).

Is there a time-frame for when the channel logos will be updated... or at least added? Very soon is a great time to do so, especially now that all this fine work on updating the "Now Playing List" with "Recently Deleted" folder had been added.

The Channel Logos make finding programs to watch now, much easier to do.

Again, sorry for bringing back an old topic - but any update would be nice :up:


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

morac said:


> Nope. They don't seem to update the logos very often. They still have the TechTV logo for G4TV (which swallowed TechTV about a year ago).


More like Butchered IMO


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this was a support forum/category, but I guess it's more of an "OFF-TOPIC" forum/category. 


Is there a correct place that I should be posting such questions relating to TiVo (without hacking), or does this website not support serious questions...


Any help would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

never mind. I just read one of the most hilarious discussions ever written to this website:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=292043

Some people get all worked-up over the darnedest things... hahahhaa

I'll just wait until TiVo sends down some new/the missing Network Logos - My problem really isnt anything to get the blood-pressure all worked up for. Just as I lived with DirecTV-Satelite for so many years (before moving and now with Adelphia-Cable and S2-TiVo Box), I did not DIE because of not having HMO on the DTV unit - nor will I die from not having Network Logos. Hahahahaaa

Thanks guys - I can now have an awesome weekend because I now know that somewhere out there, is a guy named "Kevin W." who is getting worked up over something simple that he could have taken care of within the first 30 days of ownership - or now, at least lived without HMO for a couple days longer (....maybe) until he received the "because of highly desired, has been usually backordered" TiVo-WiFi he ordered very recently ago.

hahahaa - thanks for the good laughs! I hope everyone here (COMMUNITY) has a great weekend too


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

i guess no one here knows the answer... oh well, tivocommunity VS tivo SUPPORT forum = not the same thing.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone here having the same problem?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Channel logos are not frequently updated by TiVo, and unless you want to hack your TiVo there is little that can be done about it from our point of view as end users. For me, this particular 'problem' isn't a even a blip on the 'issues I have' radar. While employees do visit the boards, there is no official link between 'tivocommunity' and 'TiVo the company'. In case you haven't checked out all of TiVo.com yet, they do provide a feedback form at customer suggestions: 
http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm .

I don't know how the logos are chosen for inclusion or exclusion: As Dave asked above, do networks pay for the privilege, or is it more like TiVo has to get copyright clearance from many different entities before they can use a logo, or...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> I don't know how the logos are chosen for inclusion or exclusion: As Dave asked above, do networks pay for the privilege, or is it more like TiVo has to get copyright clearance from many different entities before they can use a logo, or...


I think the issue is TiVo wants to have a deal in place to show a logo. I wish they would just turn logos off instead of doing it half-way. Even cable company dvrs show logos for almost every single channel. Its ridiculous that they don't do something about it. People have been posting these threads for years and the response is always "It's not really a big deal and TiVo shouldn't waste time on it." However, no development time is even needed to fix it. Its purely an administrative issue. It's a shame that no one at TiVo even cares about this.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rainwater said:


> It's a shame that no one at TiVo even cares about this.


While I agree with the bulk and main message of your post, I wouldn't say no one at TiVo cares. I'm sure there are at least a few of their employees who feel the same way about the logos as you and many others when they go home and hit up their NPLs. It's probably more correct to say it's a shame that the right people at TiVo don't care or haven't done more to make the set more complete.

And I don't know about the requirement of having a deal in place, what kind of deal? Advertising? If it's true and if the network decides not to renew a deal does that then mean that the logo is revoked from everyone's TiVos?


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

TiVo sent all the (previously about 80% missing) logos to the box earlier this afternoon - now, just about 100% of the logos are displaying.

When I called, it was suggested that I visit the "Now Playing List" and press "2" to turn off the groups - then all the logos would appear, and then to press "2" again if I choose to turn the groups back on.

...again, thank you to everyone who had offered positive advice.


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

I guess my TiVo just got updated, too. For a few minutes the TiVo would not respond when I used the remote. It was not frozen since I could still access it through the network and the background video was still playing. After a few minutes it restarted and I got a bunch of logos that are HUGE, especially the FX logo. It also appears to slow my TiVo down when I browse the menus. I wish I could turn it off.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

killme said:


> I guess my TiVo just got updated, too. For a few minutes the TiVo would not respond when I used the remote. It was not frozen since I could still access it through the network and the background video was still playing. After a few minutes it restarted and I got a bunch of logos that are HUGE, especially the FX logo. It also appears to slow my TiVo down when I browse the menus. I wish I could turn it off.


You may be having other issues. The logos are not slowing down my navigation for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Also the lock up and reboot had nothing to do with the logos either. They are downloaded along with the guide data and do not require a reboot to be installed. Something else is wrong with your TiVo.

Dan


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

i also got the new logos while doing a forced connect while on the phone with tivo support for another problem...

steven


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

something's up with me too on my Humax burner... for example the guide now takes about 5 seconds before it renders... i also just put 7.3 on so don't know if that had any impact

[edit: CNET video was downloading at the time. Perhaps that was the culprit. Or maybe it's related to having to index updated listings. Will have to keep an eye on it since the Humax UI was already too slow.]


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a bunch more logo's today also.

However, I echo the previous sentiment that this is nothing to get worked up over. Besides, Tivo is very careful to not do something that could get them sued. Perhaps we should give them the benefit fo the doubt that while, sure they would like an advertising relationship to show logos, they also have to be mindful of repurcussions from the logo (or trademark) owner if Tivo uses them without "permission".....


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm glad they finally got logos for just about every channel. Funny thing, they finally got logos, but SPIKE has the old one. They switched logos about a month or so ago. I guess we will have to wait about as long as it took them to fix the G4/TechTV one.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

timr_42 said:


> I'm glad they finally got logos for just about every channel. Funny thing, they finally got logos, but SPIKE has the old one. They switched logos about a month or so ago. I guess we will have to wait about as long as it took them to fix the G4/TechTV one.


Just wait until most WB stations turn into CW


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Also the lock up and reboot had nothing to do with the logos either. They are downloaded along with the guide data and do not require a reboot to be installed. Something else is wrong with your TiVo.
> 
> Dan


I guess I'll have to keep on eye on this TiVo also. I wonder if it's a heat issue. The A/C in that room is out and the room temps reach over 80 degrees F. The temps in the TiVo have been at 50 degrees C and below.

I have noticed slow menus with my TiVo before the logo update, but I did already have some logos. Maybe something else is causing it. When I use the TiVo DT the menus are super fast in comparison and I now see a bunch of logos on that unit as well so I guess that it is something else. Will need to use another thread to deal with these issues.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

killme said:


> .... After a few minutes it restarted and I got a bunch of logos that are HUGE, especially the FX logo. It also appears to slow my TiVo down when I browse the menus. I wish I could turn it off.


I'm with you. The logos look positively tacky - way too large.
TiVo you can do better than that.

Roy


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty sure these are the exact same logos DirecTiVos have had for years.

Dan


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

RoyK said:


> I'm with you. The logos look positively tacky - way too large.
> TiVo you can do better than that.
> 
> Roy


They are not pretty...

They would look really nice if they were about 75% of their current size.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

timr_42 said:


> I'm glad they finally got logos for just about every channel.


 I'm with you... I like having the logos, and don't have any problems with their size... any smaller, especially in the NPL, and they'd be too small...


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

mchips said:


> I'm with you... I like having the logos, and don't have any problems with their size... any smaller, especially in the NPL, and they'd be too small...


Trouble-maker


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Trouble-maker


 

I saw that there were both nay and yay votes to the logos, so thought I'd add my yay vote... and the fact that it followed your post was just the icing on the cake...   

<edit>
I agree that some of the logos, like CBS & FX could be made smaller, but I feel the size has to do with its height, with all of the logos being the same height... each network's logo differs, with some wider than others, making them then appear larger...

Logos like ABC & TNT which are circles are the same height as CBS & FX, but if they were made the same width, then they'd be ovals instead of circles... yada, yada...


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

I MISS TECHTV !! IT WAS ON CHANNEL 340  I LOVED THAT NETWORK IN THE MORNINGS!!!

..As for the icons not showing for most channels, i'm wondering if it's like webpages on our pc meaning if the owner of it does not set it up to show the logo then there isn't one avail to view.. 

what i mean is if someone makes their website and used the right codes they can add a personalized icon that will show up when you "save" a web address


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I might need to adjust my bedroom TV... the screen is too small to contain the SciFi logo which hangs off the edge.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I recorded something on Showtime the other day, and the info bar at the top of the screen showed the Playboy channel logo.


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

TerpBE said:


> I recorded something on Showtime the other day, and the info bar at the top of the screen showed the Playboy channel logo.


if your channels are changing correctly and recording the correct channels from your season pass, then you have it setup correctly..

if you only received that header then it sounds like u r mixing the use of both your cable and tivo remote.. put the cable remote away..

if your tivo is not recording the correct channels for season pass then the setup was not done correctly.. start with the back of the tivo.. using the IR cable (cord) or the serial port if you have a cable box or satelite box that excepts that serial connection.. once the physical setup is done correctly then its a matter of going into the tivo's messages and settings/settings/channels/channel lineup (or something like that).. in there is where you need to reset your channel and make sure your IR cable or serial port connection is set to read and change the cable box channels.

the pamphlet (huge sheet that opens up with configurations) that came with the tivo box has excellent setup help on this and so does the tivo website.
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10250721


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Everything's set up correctly. Everything recorded correctly. I haven't touched my cable remote in years. It's just that the Tivo banner showed the Playboy logo in the upper right instead of Showtime. Apparently the logo images got screwed up somewhere.


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

well if the actual channel shows up correctly then it's def a error on someone's part.. 

if it's the wrong channel then redo your channel line up, but if it's the right channel and remains with the wrong logo i think i'd call tivo and ask them about it.. sounds like it's their error in that case


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> Everything's set up correctly. Everything recorded correctly. I haven't touched my cable remote in years. It's just that the Tivo banner showed the Playboy logo in the upper right instead of Showtime. Apparently the logo images got screwed up somewhere.


Too bad you're not accidentally getting Playboy... just the logo.  (Actually I've never seen the Playboy channel, but *someone* has to make a joke here.)


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Too bad you're not accidentally getting Playboy... just the logo.  (Actually I've never seen the Playboy channel, but *someone* has to make a joke here.)


That's the channel with all the cute little bunnys right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> That's the channel with all the cute little bunnys right?


"little"?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> That's the channel with all the cute little bunnys right?


the teletubbies are on the playboy channel 

PS - I for one welcome our new Channel Logo overlords.

Now I can what network something is on again in conversation


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay!! My Tivo updated yesterday, and now I have all logos!! Every last channel is there for me. I started this thread almost 9 months ago, and now I can do the happy dance. Although it took some time, I'm quite excited about the new additions. Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

YAY! Logos!

Some notes: USA logo is old (lines-make-a-flag instead of clear s betwen u and a), MTV2 has MTV logo.

Can anyone with a Series 2 DT and digital cable fill us in on all the miscellaneous channels (Discovery Tier/G4/OLN/etc.)?


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> PS - I for one welcome our new Channel Logo overlords.
> Now I can what network something is on again in conversation


 I already knew what show was on what channel. Everytime I watch a show there's a logo at the bottom-right of the screen. I even have the time of the shows in memory. I think it's because of my VCR days when I had to program this information in. Either way, I still want to turn the logos off. Things don't seem so slow anymore, but they are still annoying. But the logos can stay if TiVo will alert me to things that may interrupt my TV watching such as sports, events, President speeches, news, etc.


----------



## sledhed (Aug 29, 2005)

My local CBS affiliate, which has call letters KPAX, shows the PAX logo - but it still properly shows the CBS info. Wierd.


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

Pity they haven't done anything on the Canadian logos


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sledhed said:


> My local CBS affiliate, which has call letters KPAX, shows the PAX logo - but it still properly shows the CBS info. Wierd.


Kevin Spacey has a TV station?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't realize Series 1s would get these too.. but for at least a few days, the Oxygen network recordings are getting the Starz! logo.

(these Oxygen recordings are actually a few years old -- a few concert shows my wishlists found.)


----------

